# Double XX powerdrifter build



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

I know this isn't a saltwater build but I thought it would be cool to show everyone the progress of my trout boat.

Here in Arkansas, flying fisherman have always used these fiberglass 20ft jon boats with jets. They float skinny and can take a beating running over shallow shoals but they are super hard to row. Below is a picture of my old fiberglass boat.










I also have owned a drift boat which is amazing to fish out of and super nostalgic old-school style fly fishing but there are a few of drawbacks. Mainly being you can only hit a good spot on the river once then once you float by its gone, also you have a arrange a shuttle to pick you up, and lastly if you hit bad weather you just have to suck it up.

So I sold my blue jon boat in early 2020 and have since put a deposit down on a new style boat called a powerdrifter, its an aluminum boat that rows very well but has a 60 jet on the back to help you run long distances on trout rivers. Jason from Double XX is building these and is pretty genius in my opinion, he has really thought it through from head to toe. He added a jet tunnel to run skinnier, multiple rowing points for different size rowers, all of the boat is CNC cut and welded by hand in his factory, and the best feature in my opinion is the rod tubes (pictured below). That sounds crazy but trout boats have always had problems making good rod storage for some reason, as many boats just have trays and you lay all the rods on top of each other.


















Also he has built in lean post holders, cup holders, and the wiring is all hidden with anchor switches, radios, and lighting.
This boat below is the demo boat we got to fish last year which is the first version (they have made many changes since then) but it was amazing on the river.









My boat build is underway now, pictured below is mine about 50% completed headed to paint.









For paint color I wanted to go outside the box with something similar to this purple.











So I ended up going with this Royal Purple to darken it up with grey and black seadek throughout.









Hopefully I will be able to show you paint and rigging pictures in the coming weeks, as I'm 2nd from the spray booth now.

Also here are just a few other powerdrifters they built which I tried to model mine after.



















Cheers, and see yall on the water!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slick looking boat


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Such a sick boat


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Here are a few other cool ones I have seen. 








































Also I talked with the owner today and mine will hit the spray booth next week!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Nice! I've seen several of their boats on facebook. Looks like they do A+ work.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

If it’s the same weight, why not a 60 hp instead of the 40hp? Just curious as I don’t see any 60hp…


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m assuming those are actually 60/40s next jump would be a 90/65.


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yea the ones that say 40 are actually 60's but when you add a jet drive it drops the hp down to around 40 so the manufacturers put 40 decals on the 60 engines. Super weird to me but I'm used to it now.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Is this a flat bottom like a stump knocker or does it has some degree at stern ? I like they have made their own design kinda funky kinda cool LOL


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Its not flat at all, really curved through the front. Really cool design.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

That Black and tan one is really sweet i like the oar holders on side👍😎👍 tunnel with a pump sweet!


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

They are a great company to deal with and they pump out a super clean product. Enjoy the rig.


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Boat is painted and hitting rigging this week!


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Seadek was just cut! got the Tennessee flag on the top deck.


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Love it! what part of TN are you from?


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm from memphis, what about you?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Tullahoma, My wife has family in Collierville though. Gonna be a sharp boat. .


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man, that boat looks so cool


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Got a sneak peak from the builder after he put the seadek in. 









Also with the issues on finding a mercury 60/40 jet I had to move to a Tohatsu 60/40 so hopefully I will like that as much.


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Got to see the boat in person, I love the color and we are about 85% complete. Hope to pick it up in a few weeks.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking good! you'll be on the water before you know it.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

pzomalley said:


> Got to see the boat in person, I love the color and we are about 85% complete. Hope to pick it up in a few weeks.
> View attachment 187977
> 
> View attachment 187980
> ...


Good lookin' ride. Have you had a chance to row one of these beasts? Better than a Supreme?
Also, are they designed to be rowed with the bow upstream?
That should be a killer rig for the White....


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

They row amazing, almost as good as my RO drift boat and it rows so much better than a Supreme that I sold my 207 supreme last year to get this. 

You do put the bow upstream. 

I'm super pumped, I used a demo boat all this last weekend at the white and I was running all up 6in shoals with no issue at all.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tohatsu makes great outboards you’ll be super pleased with you purchase


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally got the boat in the water. Freaking love it, the attention to detail is amazing! 10/10 would recommend Double XX if you need a trout fishing boat.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

she's a beaut, Clark! Just in time for the shad kill, that thing will be killer on that water....


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Very cool boat. Hope it finds you some nice fish.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Let’s talk about that Abel 5N. 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------

